# is this a true aquarium plant?



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

it was sold at my LFS as a Chameleon plant
anyone know this one?


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry looks non aquatic


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It looks like a type of philodendron to me. I don't think it's aquatic.


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

thats what I thought too, thanks


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Maybe Houttuynia cordata. Similar and related to Saururus. The cultivar 'Chameleon' has variegated leaves: http://www.morningsunherbfarm.com/product_info.php?products_id=143&osCsid=b6hap2f3erel1ev6978ma0upg4
The leaves of Houttuynia smell somewhat like pepper when crushed.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

If that's what it is, and I think it might be, it may be worth trying anyway. It's actually in the Baensch atlas.


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

too late I already got rid of it but will watch for it, you never know


----------

